
Hey Founders: Shut Up! - Speak less, listen more, and other lessons founders can learn from journalists - danielha
http://www.foundread.com/view/hey-founders-shut-up
======
NickDouglas
Hey founder: shut up? <http://powazek.com/posts/534>
<http://jpdefillippo.com/blog/2007/05/16/the-blog-post-i-never-wanted-to-
make/>

~~~
ciordia9
Glad to see candor and transparency.

